# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  मोटापा छूमंतर, पेट अंदर

## pareek76

ज्यादातर लोगों को पेट और कमर के पास जमा फैट से सबसे अधिक समस्या होती है। स्लिम फिगर और फिट बॉडी होने के बावजूद पेट और कमर का मोटापा बढ़ने से कहीं आप भी तो परेशान नहीं। यदि हां.. तो अपनाइए इन चार सिंपल स्टेप्स को और फिर देखिए कैसे कुछ ही दिनों में मोटापा छूमंतर और पेट अंदर हो जाता है।

----------


## pareek76

अपने कंधों को बारी-बारी से पीछे से नीचे की ओर घुमाएं। यह एक साधारण मुद्रा है और पेट व कमर के पास की चर्बी को घटाने में मदद करता है।

----------


## pareek76

एब्स को ऊपर की ओर खींचे 

एब्स को ऊपर की ओर खींचना दर्दनाक हो सकता है। लेकिन ऎसा करने से अतिरिक्त चर्बी तेजी से बर्न होती है।

----------


## pareek76

सबसे पहले आपको तला तेल, घी, अधिक मीठा, अधिक मसाले वाला खाना छोड़ना होगा! उसके बाद नीचे लिखे तरीकों को अपनाना होगा

----------


## pareek76

1 ) सुबह नाश्ते में अगर आपको भूख है तो आप कोई भी मोसमी फल जैसे आम, अंगूर, सेब,
खरबूजा, लीची, आदि पेट भर कर खा सकतें हैं! लेकिन अगर आपको भूख नहीं है तो
आप केवल फलों का एक ग्लास जूस ले जैसे संतरे का जूस आदि ये बात ध्यान रखे 
की जूस में आपको किसी तरह का मसाला या मीठा नहीं डालना है उसको सादा ही 
पीना है!

----------


## pareek76

2 ) दोपहर के खाने में आपको गेहूं की चपाती और उसके साथ सब्जी लेनी है अगर 
आपका मन रोज़ गेहूं की चपाती खाने से भर जाएँ तो उबले हूए चावल ले सकतें हैं!
इस बात का ध्यान रखें कि खाने में दाल आपको कम लेनी है हाँ हफ्ते मव एक दो बार
ले सकतें हैं! दाल कि बजाये आपको रोज़ दोपहर के खाने के साथ 250 ग्राम दही लेनी 
है दही में आपको मीठा नहीं डालना है सादी दही खानी है!
इस बात का ध्यान रखे कि आपको गेहूँ, चावल, दाल या दही पूरे दिन मे सिर्फ़ एक बार लेन 
है अगर आप ये सब एक बार से ज़्यादा लेने लगे तो आपका मोटापा रुकना असम्भव है!

----------


## pareek76

3 ) रात के खाने में आप सब्जियों कि सलाद या फिर अगर सलाद पसंद नहीं है तो
कोई भी मौसमी फल पेट भर कर खाएं

----------


## pareek76

4 ) आपको व्यायाम करने कि भी जरुरत है! आपको जब भी टाइम मिले सुबह या श्याम 
का व्यायाम करें! व्यायाम में आप कोई भी व्यायाम कर सकतें है! जैसे आप कोई भी खेल 
खेक सकते हैं जैसे फूटबाल, क्रिकेट, टेनिस, बास्किट बॉल या जो भी आपको पसंद है खेल
सकतें हैं! अगर आपको खेलना पसंद नही है तो आप जिम मे जाकर भी व्यायाम कर सकतें
हैं! इसके अलावा दौड़ भी लगा सकतें हैं

----------


## pareek76

5 ) आपको रात को जल्दी सोना है ज़्यादा से ज़्यादा 10 बजे तक सो जाना है! इस बात का भी
ध्यान रखे की खाना खाने के 1 से 2 घःण्टे बाद सोना है! इसके अलावा आप हमेशा खुश रहिए
कभी उदास मत होइए अपने जीवन का पूरा आनंद ले!

----------


## pareek76

अगर आप इन तरीक़ो को अच्छी तरह अपनाएँगे तो आपका मोटापा बहुत जल्दी ख़तम हो
जाएगा! एक महीने आपका मोटापा 8 से 10 किलो तक कम हो जायगा!

----------


## pareek76

125 ग्राम पानी उबालकर ठ्ण्डा करें जब गुनगुना रह जाय तब उसमें 15 ग्राम नींबू का रस और 15ग्राम शह्द मिलाकर पीने से मोटापा दूर होता है और शरीर में जैसी भी चर्बी हो वह कम हो जाती है । यह पेट के रोग के लिये भी लाभदायक है ।प्रात: खाली पेट एक से दो माह इसका उपयोग अवश्य करें । 
विशेष-भोजन हल्का और दिन में एक बार करें । चोकर की रोटी खाना लाभप्रद है । हरी सब्जियों का विशेष रूप से सेवन करें । सायंकाल केवल फल लें । भोजन के बाद जल न लें । भोजन के एक घण्टे बाद जल पियें। चाय,काफी और मीठे पदार्थों का सेवन कम

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मित्र आपने बहुत उपयोगी जानकारी दी है 
इस से सम्बंधित या कोई और भी कुछै ऐसी सामग्री आपके खजाने में है तो
बिना देर किये यहाँ बांटे.
धन्यवाद 
अनु.*

----------


## pareek76

मोटापा दूर करने के लिए रोज सुबह एक गिलास गरम पानी में एक नीबू का रस मिलाकर खाली पेट पीए। एक महीने में ही फर्क दिखने लगेगा। लेकिन इस दौरन घी-तेल का इस्तेमाल न करें।

----------


## pareek76

सुबह या शाम कम से कम तीन किलोमीटर तेज चलें। इसके अलावा दौड़ लगाना, तैरना, खेलना, साइकल चलाना भी लाभदायक होता है। योगाभ्यास सर्वोत्तम उपाय इसलिए माना जाता है क्योंकि इससे मन-मस्तिष्क दोनों स्वस्थ रहते हैं। कपालभाति प्रपायाम १५ मिनट करना चाहिये।

----------


## pareek76

योगासन के साथ-साथ भोजन का ध्यान रखना भीजरूरी है। हरी पत्तेदार सब्जी-भाजी, मौसमी फल तथा फलों के रस का सेवन उपयोगी रहता है। भोजन में सलाद, सूप, छाछ, दही यदि लिया जाए व भोजनोपरांत पपीता, अमरुद और फलों का रस (आम रस नहीं) लिया जाए तो पाचन में सहयोग मिलता है।

----------


## pareek76

भूख लगने पर ही भोजन करें और भूख से थोड़ा कम खाना खाएँ। पानी अधिक पीएँ। शकर, नमक, मीठा, घी, तेल का उपयोग कम किया जाए तो भी बेहतर होगा। भोजन के बाद वज्रासन में पाँच-दस मिनट बैठने से पाचन क्रिया ठीक होती है।

----------


## pareek76

योगासन के समय मन व साँस को आसन व क्रियाओं के साथ रखना चाहिए। लंबी, गहरी साँस के साथ प्रत्येक क्रिया करना चाहिए जिससे पृथक-पृथक अंगों का स्ट्रेच और रिलेक्स (सिकुड़न और फैलाव) होगा व सभी अंगों को लाभ मिलेगा।

----------


## pareek76

मोटापा कम करने के लिए ये योगासन उपयोगी हैं
त्रिकोणासन
कोणासन
पशुविश्रामासन
उत्तानपादासन
अर्धहलासन
पादव्रित्तासन
पवनमुक्तासन
द्विचक्रिकासन
सीधा नौकासन
उल्टा नौकासन (पेट पे लैट के करनेवाला आसन स्रिया ना करे)
सूर्य नमस्कार

----------


## pareek76

मोटापा दूर भगाए टमाटर
आज तक टमाटर खाने की वजहें थी उसका विटामिन सी से भरा होना,  कोलेस्ट्रोल को कम करने की उसकी क्षमता़ वगैरह वगैरह लेकिन अब टमाटर खाने का एक और बड़ा कारण मिल गया है ।

जी हां अगर आप अपनी मोटापा से परेशान हैं तो यह खबर पढ़ते ही टमाटर खाना शुरू कर दीजिए क्योंकि रीडिंग यूनिवर्सिटी के शोधकर्ताओं ने पाया है कि उसे खाने से जलपान करने की इच्छा कम होती है और यह वजन भी घटाता है ।

शोधकर्ताओं के अनुसार, टमाटर में वैसे अवयव होते हैं जो भूख लगाने वाले हारमोंस को कम कर देते हैं और भूख का एहसास ही नही होता । इस शोध को अंजाम देने के लिए 18 से 35 उम्र वालीं सामानय भार वाली महिलाओं के एक समूह को चुना गया। उन्हें मक्खन लगे वैसे दो तरह के सैंडविच खाने को दिए गए जिसमें टमाटर और गाजर भरे थे।शोधकर्ता डॉ़ जूली लवग्रोव ने बताया कि टमाटर वाले सैंडविच खाकर लोग ज्यादा संतुष्ट दिखें ।

----------


## pareek76

काले धागे और एक रिंग से दूर होगा मोटापा

आज अधिकांश लोगों को मोटापे की समस्या ने घेर लिया है। इसकी वजह है असंयमित दिनचर्या और असंतुलित खान-पान। अत्यधिक काम का दबाव होने से काफी लोग अपने स्वास्थ्य पर ध्यान नहीं दे पाते और मोटापे की गिरफ्त में आ जाते हैं।

वैसे तो मोटापा स्वास्थ्य संबंधी परेशानी है लेकिन ज्योतिष के अनुसार सभी बीमारियों का उपचार संबंधित ग्रह दोष के निवारण से भी हो सकता है। मोटापे की समस्या कई ग्रहों के अशुभ होने से होती है। शनि के अशुभ होने पर भी मोटापा हो जाता है।

ज्योतिष के अनुसार शनि संबंधी दोष को दूर करने के लिए एक सटीक उपाय बताया गया है। इस उपाय को अपनाने से निश्चित ही अत्यधिक वजन की समस्या दूर होगी। शनिवार के दिन अनामिका अंगुली जिसे रिंग फिंगर भी कहते हैं, में एक काला धागा लपेट लें, फिर उसके ऊपर रांगे की धातु से बनी रिंग ऐसी पहने जो काले धागे को छिपा ले। ऐसा करने से शीघ्र मोटापा कम होने लगता है। साथ ही खान-पान और अन्य बातों का ध्यान रखना भी अनिवार्य है। ध्यान रहे यह उपाय केवल शनिवार को किसी शुभ मुहूर्त में ही किया जाना चाहिए।

----------


## pareek76

मोटापा दूर भगाता है भस्त्रिका प्राणायाम

मोटापा आज जन समस्या हो गई है जिससे कई बीमारियां अपने आप शरीर को घेर लेती है। बिना दवा और टेंशन लिये अगर नियमित रूप से भस्त्रिका प्राणायाम करें तो मोटापे से हमेशा के लिए निजात पा सकते हैं। 

इस प्राणायाम से शरीर को प्राण वायु अधिक मात्रा में मिलती है। उसी प्रकार कार्बन डाई आक्साइड शरीर से बाहर निकलती है जिससे रक्त की सफाई होती है। शरीर के सभी अंगों में रक्त का संचार भांति-भांति होता है। दमा, टीवी और सांसों के रोग दूर हो जाते हैं। फेफड़ों को बल मिलता है। स्नायुमंडल सबल हो जाते हैं। वात, पित्त और कफ के दोष दूर होते हैं। हमारे पाचन संस्थान, लीवर और किडनी की मसाज होती है। 

भस्त्रिका प्राणायाम करने से पहले दो गिलास जल अवश्य पी लें। फिर पदमासन या फिर सूखासन में बैठ जाएं। कमर, गर्दन और रीढ़ की हड्डी को सीधा रखते हुए शरीर और मन को स्थिर करें।

इसके बाद बिना शरीर को हिलाए, दोनों नाक छिद्रों से आवाज के साथ श्वांस बाहर निकालें। फिर गति को बढ़ाते हुए जल्दी-जल्दी आवाज के साथ सांस भरे और फिर निकालें। यह क्रिया कहलाती है भस्त्रिका प्राणायाम। हमारे दोनों हाथ हमारे घुटने पर ज्ञान मुद्रा में रहेंगे। ध्यान रहे श्वांस छोड़ने और लेते वक्त हमारी लय न टूटे। नए अभ्यासी शुरू में कम से कम दस बार श्वांस छोड तथा दस श्वांस लें। आंखें बंद रहेगी। जिन व्यक्तियों को तेज सांसों के साथ किया जाने वाला भस्रिका प्राणायाम करने में परेशानी या कुछ समस्या आती है वे लोग श्वांस मंद-मंद लें लेकिन श्वांस की गति भस्त्रिका प्राणायाम की भांति प्रबल तेजी के साथ होगी।

ध्यान रहे कि यह प्राणायाम भी दोनों नासिका छिद्रों के साथ संपन्न होगा। श्वांस लेने और छोड़ने को एक चक्र माना जाएगा तो एक बार में लगभग 25 चक्र करें। इस प्राणायाम को करने के बाद कपालभांति भी पांच बार अवश्य कर लें। 

शुरू-शुरू में आराम देकर अभ्यास न करें। ज्यादा लाभ उठाना हो तो योग गुरू के सानिध्य में ही करें। याद रखें कि उच्च रक्तचाप, ह्रदयरोगी, हार्निया, अल्सर, मिर्गी, स्ट्रोक और गर्भवती महिलाएं इसका अभ्यास न करें।

----------


## pareek76

कमर के नीचे का मोटापा कम करता ‘पगचालन’
प्रथम स्थिति: एक हाथ से दीवार का सहारा लेकर दूसरे हाथ को कमर में रखें या स्वतंत्र छोड़ दें। जैसा सुविधा हो वैसा करें। खड़े होकर पैर को दाएं से बायें और बायें से दायें पैर को सीधा रखते हुए चालन करें। 20 से 25 बार करने के बाद पैर बदल कर करें। 

द्वितीय स्थिति: खड़े ही खड़े एक पैर को आगे-पीछे सीधा रखकर चालन करें। 15 से 20 बार करने के बाद दूसरे पैर को भी इसी प्रकार चलायें।

तृतीय स्थिति: हाथों को कमर में रख लें। क्रम से पहले एक पैर को फिर दूसरे पैर के पीछे की तरफ खींचे 20 से 25 बार पीछे खींचने के बाद क्रमश: एक के बाद दूसर पैर आगे की ओर भी खींचे। 

प्रिकाशन:

1.	खींचने या पगचालन में पैर बिल्कुल सीधे ही रखना है। 
2.	यदि पगचालन बिना दीवार के सहारे न बने तो सहारा ले सकते हैं। 

चतुर्थ स्थिति: खड़े ही खड़े दोनों हाथों को कंधे पर रख लें। श्वांस को पेट में भरकर दाहिने पैर को उठाकर बाएं हाथ की कुहनी से स्पर्श करें। इसी प्रकार बायें पैर को उठाकर दाहिने हाथ की कुहनी से स्पर्श करें। इस क्रम को 20 से 25 बार करते रहें। 

प्रिकाशन: 

1.	पैर को इतना उठायें कि जांघ से पेट में दबाव पड़े। 
2.	इस विधि के लिए चलने की जगह हो तो चलते-चलते भी कर सकते हैं। 
3.	ध्यान रखें पैरों को क्रास में ही उठाना है। 

प्रिकाशन:

1.	खींचने या पगचालन में पैर बिल्कुल सीधे ही रखना है। 
2.	यदि पगचालन बिना दीवार के सहारे न बने तो सहारा ले सकते हैं। 

चतुर्थ स्थिति: खड़े ही खड़े दोनों हाथों को कंधे पर रख लें। श्वांस को पेट में भरकर दाहिने पैर को उठाकर बाएं हाथ की कुहनी से स्पर्श करें। इसी प्रकार बायें पैर को उठाकर दाहिने हाथ की कुहनी से स्पर्श करें। इस क्रम को 20 से 25 बार करते रहें। 

प्रिकाशन: 

1.	पैर को इतना उठायें कि जांघ से पेट में दबाव पड़े। 
2.	इस विधि के लिए चलने की जगह हो तो चलते-चलते भी कर सकते हैं। 
3.	ध्यान रखें पैरों को क्रास में ही उठाना है। 

प्रिकाशन:

1.	खींचने या पगचालन में पैर बिल्कुल सीधे ही रखना है। 
2.	यदि पगचालन बिना दीवार के सहारे न बने तो सहारा ले सकते हैं। 

चतुर्थ स्थिति: खड़े ही खड़े दोनों हाथों को कंधे पर रख लें। श्वांस को पेट में भरकर दाहिने पैर को उठाकर बाएं हाथ की कुहनी से स्पर्श करें। इसी प्रकार बायें पैर को उठाकर दाहिने हाथ की कुहनी से स्पर्श करें। इस क्रम को 20 से 25 बार करते रहें। 

प्रिकाशन: 

1.	पैर को इतना उठायें कि जांघ से पेट में दबाव पड़े। 
2.	इस विधि के लिए चलने की जगह हो तो चलते-चलते भी कर सकते हैं। 
3.	ध्यान रखें पैरों को क्रास में ही उठाना है।

----------


## dev b

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है  ...........बधाई  मित्र

----------


## sangita_sharma

मित्र आपके सूत्र में योग क्रियनों का उत्तम वर्णन किया गया हे कृपया एक शंका का समाधान करें मैंने सुना हे  की योग शुरू करने के बाद उसे करना छोड़ने पर वजन तेज़ी से बढ़ता हे क्या ये सही हे यदि हाँ तो क्यों और नहीं तो उसका कारन भी अवश्य स्पष्ट करे

----------


## pareek76

दो ग्लास पानी से वज़न कम करो
अमरीकी विशेषज्ञों का कहना है कि केवल दो ग्लास पानी वज़न कम करने का सबसे सरल और सस्ता तरीक़ा है। विशेषज्ञों के अनुसार प्रतिदिन हर खाने से पूर्व दो ग्लास पानी पीने से वज़न कम किया जा सकता है। विशेषज्ञों का मानना है कि खाने से पूर्व दो ग्लास पानी पीने से भूख कम हो जाती है और फिर कम खाना खाने के परिणाम में कई पांऊड वज़न सरलता से कम किया जा सकता है। शोध के अनुसार दिन में कम से कम तीन बार खाना खाने से पूर्व दो ग्लास पानी पीने से न केवल बढ़ते हुए वज़न पर नियंत्रण पाना संभव है बल्कि डायटिंग करने वाले लोग इस प्राकृतिक तरीक़े से दवाओं के नकारात्मक प्रभाव से भी सुरक्षित रह सकते हैं

----------


## sakshi83

> कमर के नीचे का मोटापा कम करता ‘पगचालन’
> प्रथम स्थिति: एक हाथ से दीवार का सहारा लेकर दूसरे हाथ को कमर में रखें या स्वतंत्र छोड़ दें। जैसा सुविधा हो वैसा करें। खड़े होकर पैर को दाएं से बायें और बायें से दायें पैर को सीधा रखते हुए चालन करें। 20 से 25 बार करने के बाद पैर बदल कर करें। 
> 
> द्वितीय स्थिति: खड़े ही खड़े एक पैर को आगे-पीछे सीधा रखकर चालन करें। 15 से 20 बार करने के बाद दूसरे पैर को भी इसी प्रकार चलायें।
> 
> तृतीय स्थिति: हाथों को कमर में रख लें। क्रम से पहले एक पैर को फिर दूसरे पैर के पीछे की तरफ खींचे 20 से 25 बार पीछे खींचने के बाद क्रमश: एक के बाद दूसर पैर आगे की ओर भी खींचे। 
> 
> प्रिकाशन:
> 
> ...


क्या आप ये सभी तरीके तस्वीरों के माध्यम से समझा सकते हैं श्रीमानजी ?

साक्षी

----------


## pareek76

यदि आप वजन कम करने के लिए प्रयासरत हैं तो पूरे दिन में सिर्फ एक बार भोजन लेने से आपके शरीर पर इसका नकारात्मक असर पड़ सकता है। भोजन कम मात्रा में खाने से शरीर में पौष्टिक तत्वों का अभाव हो सकता है। इसके बजाए अपने खानपान का ढंग इस प्रकार रखें जिससे आपको बार-बार भूख न लगे। बार-बार भूख न लगने से आप बार-बार खाने से बच सकते हैं और इससे वजन भी नियंत्रित रहता है

----------


## pareek76

आपको रात को जल्दी सोना है ज़्यादा से ज़्यादा 10 बजे तक सो जाना है! इस बात का भी
ध्यान रखे की खाना खाने के 1 से 2 घःण्टे बाद सोना है! इसके अलावा आप हमेशा खुश रहिए
कभी उदास मत होइए अपने जीवन का पूरा आनंद ले!

----------


## pareek76

> बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है  ...........बधाई  मित्र


धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## love.15

bhai swami ramdev yoga vedio ho to pls de full complet

----------


## pareek76

> bhai swami ramdev yoga vedio ho to pls de full complet


 धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## pareek76



----------


## pareek76



----------


## pareek76



----------


## pareek76



----------


## pareek76

प्रविस्ठी पसंद आने पर (*) का बटन दबा कर +१ Reputation जरूर दे

----------


## love.15

thanx bhai bahut ajha he

----------


## love.15

bhai swmi ramdev yoga mujhe complet bimaria ka chahiye pls

----------


## pareek76

> thanx bhai bahut ajha he


 धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## mjumbo

thanks friend.nice collection.it is really helpfull.

----------


## pareek76

वर्तमान में अमेरिका के खाद्य व औषधि प्रशासन ने वजन घटाने की मात्र एक दवा को मंजूरी दी हुई है और लगता है कि उस पर भी प्रतिबंध लगाने की नौबत आ जाएगी। 

ओर्लिस्टेट नामक इस दवा के घातक साइड प्रभावों के मद्देनजर यह माँग बलवती होती जा रही है कि इस पर प्रतिबंध लगाया जाए। 

ओर्लिस्टेट का रासायनिक नाम टेट्राहाइड्रोलिप  ्टेटिन है और इसे इस तरह तैयार किया गया है कि यह वजन बढ़ने से रोकती है। दरअसल ओर्लिस्टेट पैंक्रियाज के एक एंजाइम लाइपेज के अवरोधक एंजाइम का थोड़ा संशोधित रूप है। वह लाइपेज अवरोधक है लिपस्टेटिन और इसे एक बैक्टीरिया से प्राप्त किया गया है। 

लाइपेज हमारी आँतों में वसा के अवशोषण में मदद करता है। जब लाइपेज की क्रिया बाधित होती है, तो आँतों में वसा का अवशोषण नहीं हो पाता। यानी आपको उतनी ऊर्र्जा नहीं मिलती और फलस्वरूप आप दुबले होने लगते हैं। 

जब यह दवा बाजार में आई थी तो इसका एकमात्र साइड प्रभाव यह बताया गया था कि आँतों में वसा का अवशोषण नहीं होने की वजह से वह वसा मल के साथ निकलती है और मल बहुत चिकना हो जाता है। 

मगर जब दवा का इस्तेमाल शुरू हुआ और विपणन-उपरांत अध्ययन शुरू हुए तो अन्य साइड प्रभाव सामने आने लगे। सबसे पहले पता चला कि ओर्लिस्टेट (ब्रांड नाम जेलिकेन या एली) के सेवन से लीवर को नुकसान होता है। 

इसके चलते इस दवा के लेबल पर नई चेतावनी जोड़ी गई थी। आगे चलकर उपभोक्ता समूह पब्लिक सिटिजन ने खाद्य व औषधि प्रशासन के दस्तावेजों के अध्ययन के आधार पर बताया था कि ओर्लिस्टेट पैंक्रियाज को भी नुकसान पहुँचाती है। 

कनाडा के ओंटारियो प्रांत में ओर्लिस्टेट का सेवन करने वाले 900 व्यक्तियों के अध्ययन से यह बात सामने आई थी कि उनमें गुर्दे की क्षति सामान्य से दोगुनी है। इसका कारण यह बताया गया था कि ओर्लिस्टेट की उपस्थिति में आँतों में ऑक्सेलिक अम्ल का अवशोषण ज्यादा होता है, जो जाकर गुर्दों में जमा हो जाता है। 

पब्लिक सिटीजन के मुताबिक अब तक ओर्लिस्टेट के सेवन के कारण गुर्दों में पथरी के 73 मामले सामने आ चुके हैं। इस अध्ययन में कुल 953 ओर्लिस्टेट सेवनकर्ताओं को शामिल किया गया था। 

देखा गया कि ओर्लिस्टेट का उपयोग शुरू करने से पहले इस समूह में मात्र 0.5 प्रश लोग गुर्दों की तकलीफ से पीड़ित थे मगर ओर्लिस्टेट का सेवन शुरू करने के बाद यह प्रतिशत बढ़कर 2 हो गया। 

"आर्काइव्स ऑफ इंटर्नल मेडिसीन्स में प्रकाशित इन परिणामों के आधार पर पब्लिक सिट*ीजन ने यूएस खाद्य व औषधि प्रशासन से माँग की है कि ओर्लिस्टेट को तत्काल बाजार से हटाया जाए

----------


## pareek76

भोजन में गेहूं के आटे की चपाती लेना बन्द करके जौ-चने के आटे की चपाती लेना शुरू कर दें। इसका अनुपात है 10 किलो चना व 2 किलो जौ। इन्हें मिलाकर पिसवा लें और इसी आटे की चपाती खाएं। इससे सिर्फ पेट और कमर ही नहीं सारे शरीर का मोटापा कम हो जाएगा।

प्रातः एक गिलास ठंडे पानी में 2 चम्मच शहद घोलकर पीने से भी कुछ दिनों में मोटापा कम होने लगता है। दुबले होने के लिए दूध और शुद्ध घी का सेवन करना बन्द न करें। वरना शरीर में कमजोरी, रूखापन, वातविकार, जोड़ों में दर्द, गैस ट्रबल आदि होने की शिकायतें पैदा होने लगेंगी। पेट व कमर का आकार कम करने के लिए सुबह उठने के बाद या रात को सोने से पहले नाभि के ऊपर के उदर भाग को 'बफारे की भाप' से सेंक करना चाहिए। 


इस हेतु एक तपेली पानी में एक मुट्ठी अजवायन और एक चम्मच नमक डालकर उबलने रख दें। जब भाप उठने लगे, तब इस पर जाली या आटा छानने की छन्नी रख दें। दो छोटे नैपकिन या कपड़े ठण्डे पानी में गीले कर निचोड़ लें और तह करके एक-एक कर जाली पर रख गरम करें और पेट पर रखकर सेंकें। प्रतिदिन 10 मिनट सेंक करना पर्याप्त है। कुछ दिनो में पेट का आकार घटने लगेगा।

सुबह उठकर शौच से निवृत्त होने के बाद निम्नलिखित आसनों का अभ्यास करें या प्रातः 2-3 किलोमीटर तक घूमने के लिए जाया करें। दोनों में से जो उपाय करने की सुविधा हो सो करें। 

भुजंगासन, शलभासन, उत्तानपादासन, सर्वागासऩ, हलासन, सूर्य नमस्कार। इनमें शुरू के पाँच आसनों में 2-2 मिनट और सूर्य नमस्कार पांच बार करें तो पांच मिनट यानी कुल 15 मिनट लगेंगे।

----------


## pareek76

प्रायः युवा भोजन करके खूब पानी पीते हैं। भोजन के अंत में पानी पीना उचित नहीं, बल्कि एक-डेढ़ घंटे बाद ही पानी पीना चाहिए। इससे पेट और कमर पर मोटापा नहीं चढ़ता, बल्कि मौजूद मोटापा कम हो जाता है। 

आहार भूख से थोडा कम ही लेना चाहिए। इससे पाचन भी ठीक होता है और पेट बड़ा नहीं होता। पेट में गैस नहीं बने इसका खयाल रखना चाहिए। गैस के तनाव से तनकर पेट बड़ा होने लगता है। दोनो समय शौच के लिए अवश्य जाना चाहिए।

भोजन में शाक-सब्जी, कच्चा सलाद और कच्ची हरी शाक-सब्जी की मात्रा अधिक और चपाती, चावल व आलू की मात्रा कम रखना चाहिए।

सप्ताह में एक दिन उपवास या एक बार भोजन करने के नियम का पालन करना चाहिए। उपवास के दिन सिर्फ फल और दूध का ही सेवन करना चाहिए। 

पेट व कमर का आकार कम करने के लिए सुबह उठने के बाद या रात को सोने से पहले नाभि के ऊपर के उदर भाग को 'बफारे की भाप' से सेंक करना चाहिए। 

इस हेतु एक तपेली पानी में एक मुट्ठी अजवायन और एक चम्मच नमक डालकर उबलने रख दें। जब भाप उठने लगे, तब इस पर जाली या आटा छानने की छन्नी रख दें। दो छोटे नैपकिन या कपड़े ठण्डे पानी में गीले कर निचोड़ लें और तह करके एक-एक कर जाली पर रख गरम करें और पेट पर रखकर सेंकें। प्रतिदिन 10 मिनट सेंक करना पर्याप्त है। कुछ दिनो में पेट का आकार घटने लगेगा।

सुबह उठकर शौच से निवृत्त होने के बाद निम्नलिखित आसनों का अभ्यास करें या प्रातः 2-3 किलोमीटर तक घूमने के लिए जाया करें। दोनों में से जो उपाय करने की सुविधा हो सो करें। 

भुजंगासन, शलभासन, उत्तानपादासन, सर्वागासऩ, हलासन, सूर्य नमस्कार। इनमें शुरू के पाँच आसनों में 2-2 मिनट और सूर्य नमस्कार पाँच बार करें तो पाँच मिनट यानी कुल 15 मिनट लगेंगे। इन आसनों की विधि वेबदुनिया के योग चैनल से प्राप्त की जा सकती है

----------


## pareek76

मोटापा व्यक्ति के जीवन में किसी अभिशाप से कम नहीं होता और यह अपने साथ हृदय रोग, मधुमेह, श्वाँस रोग जैसी अनेक समस्याओं को साथ लाता है लेकिन अब मोटापे की समस्या का स्थाई समाधान मध्यप्रदेश की औद्योगिक राजधानी इंदौर के एक डॉक्टर ने संभव कर दिखाया है। 

आम तौर पर ऐसा माना जाता है कि जब मोटापा हद से ज्यादा बढ जाता है तो उसे घटाने के सामान्य उपाय जैसे संतुलित आहार, व्यायाम, डायटिंग सहित अन्य उपाय भी काम नहीं आते हैं। इस तरह के मोटापे को चिकित्सा विज्ञान में पैथोलोजिकल मोटापा कहा जाता है। इससे पीड़*ित लोगों के लिए एक अच्छी खबर है कि उन्हें अब ज्यादा परेशान नही पड़ेगा। 

चिकित्सा जगत में दूरबीन पद्धति से सर्जरी के माध्यम से इस तरह के मोटापे को हमेशा के लिए दूर किया जा सकता है। इंदौर के भंडारी हास्पिटल एंड रिसर्च सेंटर में हाल ही में इस पद्धति से एक 190 किलो वजनी व्यक्ति को मोटापे से छुटकारा दिलाने के उद्देश्य से राज्य में संभवत एक अपनी तरह की पहली अनूठी सर्जरी को सफलतापूर्वक अंजाम दिया। युवा सर्जन मोहित भंडारी के नेतृत्व में चिकित्सकों के एक दल ने यह सर्जरी की। मरीज को सर्जरी के मात्र तीन दिन बाद ही अस्पताल से छुट्टी दे दी गई। 

डॉ. भंडारी ने बताया कि यह मरीज 190 किलो वजन हो जाने के कारण काफी वर्षो से मोटापे के साथ उच्च रक्तचाप, ऑर्थराईटिस तथा श्वाँस की समस्याओं से पीड़*ित था। मरीज की जटिल समस्याओं को देखते हुए दूरबीन पद्धति से ऑपरेशन करने का निर्णय लिया गया।

डॉ. भंडारी ने बताया कि इस ऑपरेशन के लिए मरीज के उदर वाले भाग में 10 मिलीमीटर का छेद किया गया और इस छेद से एक नली एवं अन्य उपकरण उसके अमाशय तक पहुँचा कर आमाशय का बडा हिस्सा काट कर अलग कर दिया। उन्होंने बताया कि इसके लिए ऑपरेशन थियेटर में विशेष व्यवस्था करना पड़ी। आमाशय का बड़ा हिस्सा अलग कर देने से मरीज की आहार क्षमता घट जाती है जिससे उसका वजन धीरे-धीरे कम हो जाएगा

----------


## pareek76

एब्स को ऊपर की ओर खींचे 

एब्स को ऊपर की ओर खींचना दर्दनाक हो सकता है। लेकिन ऎसा करने से अतिरिक्त चर्बी तेजी से बर्न होती है।

----------


## pareek76

प्रविस्ठी पसंद आने पर (*) का बटन दबा कर +१ Reputation जरूर दे

----------


## pareek76

अक्सर लोग वजन कम करने के लिए ब्यूटी क्लिनिक में जाते हैं। इस तरह के क्लिनिक चलाने वाले लोगों को वेट मैनेजमेंट का कोई अनुभव नहीं होता। अनाडि़यों की देखरेख में वजन कम करने की कोशिशें आपको शारीरिक, मानसिक और आर्थिक रूप से नुकसान पहुंचा सकती हैं।
वजन कम करने के उपाय
शरीर से अतिरिक्त वजन कम करने के लिए हमेशा चर्बी ही घटानी चाहिए। यह ध्यान रखना चाहिए कि लीन बॉडी मॉस (मसल्स और सॉफ्ट टिश्यूज) को कोई नुकसान न पहुंचे। शरीर से वजन धीरे-धीरे कम करना चाहिए। अगर आप एक ही बार में वजन घटाने की कोशिश करेंगे तो इससे कमजोरी आ सकती है।
अपने आहार में सलाद, सब्जी की मात्रा बढ़ाएं।
भोजन में चिकनाई (फैट) की मात्रा कम करें।
फास्टफूड, जंक फूड, कचोरी, समोसे, पिज्जा, बर्गर न खाएं।
कोल्ड ड्रिंक्स न पिएं। क्योंकि कोल्ड ड्रिंक्स के 500 मिलीलीटर मात्रा में 20 चम्मच शुगर होती है।
रोजाना 30 मिनट ब्रिस्क वॉक (तेज गति से पैदल चलें) करें अथवा व्यायाम करें।
लीवर क्लींजिंग प्रक्रिया दो महीने में एक बार करने से काफी वजन कम होता है।

----------


## pareek76

कारण
मोटापे के कई कारण हो सकते है। इनमें से प्रमुख है:-
मोटापा और शरीर का वजन बढ़ना ऊर्जा के सेवन और ऊर्जा के उपयोग के बीच असंतुलन के कारण होता है।
अधिक चर्बीयुक्त आहार का सेवन करना भी मोटापा का कारण है।
कम व्यायाम करना और स्थिर जीवन-यापन मोटापे का प्रमुख कारण है।
असंतुलित व्यवहार औऱ मानसिक तनाव की वजह से लोग ज्यादा भोजन करने लगते हैं, जो मोटापा का कारण बनता है।
शारीरिक क्रियाओं के सही ढंग से नहीं होने पर भी शरीर में चर्बी जमा होने लगती है।
बाल्यावस्था और युवावस्था के समय का मोटापा व्यस्क होने पर भी रह सकता है।

----------


## pareek76

मोटापा घटाने के उपाय
तला खाना कम खायें
ज्यादा से ज्यादा फल और सब्जी खायें।
रेशायुक्त खाद्य पदार्थ का सेवन अधिक से अधिक करें जैसे अनाज, चना और अंकुरित चना।
शरीर के वजन को संतुलित रखने के लिए रोजाना कसरत करें।
धीरे, परंतु लगातार वजन को कम करें।
ज्यादा उपवास से शारीरिक नुकसान हो सकता है।
शारीरिक क्षमता को संतुलित रखने के लिए विभिन्न प्रकार के खाद्य पदार्थों का सेवन करना चाहिए।
थोड़-थोड़े अंतराल पर थोड़ा-थोड़ा खाना खायें।
भोजन में चीनी, चर्बीयुक्त खाद्य पदार्थ और अल्कोहल कम लें।
कम चर्बी वाले दूध का सेवन करें।

----------


## pareek76

> thanks friend.nice collection.it is really helpfull.



 धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## pareek76

एब्स को ऊपर की ओर खींचे 

एब्स को ऊपर की ओर खींचना दर्दनाक हो सकता है। लेकिन ऎसा करने से अतिरिक्त चर्बी तेजी से बर्न होती है।

----------


## Teach Guru

*एक उम्दा सूत्र , लगे रहो मित्र................*

----------

